# Apis Andreniformis



## Dave H (Aug 23, 2014)

Interesting, Niiiiiice pix!


----------



## Apo Mariano (Oct 3, 2013)

Thanks Dave! Close-up photos were taken with the aide of magnifying glass. Haha.


----------

